# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Xin vui lòng giúp đỡ !!!

## nzhuhu

Thân chào toàn thể anh em,
Mình mong anh em giúp mình việc này với. Số là tay cầm robot của mình nó tàn tạ dung nhan quá, mình mong được vệ sinh, mong má em nó lên cho đẹp ấy mà.

1. Để in cái này thì mình đi đâu in vậy anh em ? Ở Sài Gòn nha, mình có thể vẽ ra luôn, chỉ cần in thôi.


2. Cái Plasma Screen màu Cam hay gọi là Orange Gas Plasma này hư rồi, nó có 2 đầu kết nối, giắc Đen là 20 chân nhưng xài có 16 chân, giắc trắng là 9 chân nhưng xài có 5 chân thôi. Mình hy vọng gắn LCD vào nhưng ko biết có dùng được không? Nếu được thì xin vui lòng chỉ mua ở đâu.


3. Cái LCD 40characters và 8lines của em nó bể rồi các bác ah. Xin vui lòng chỉ em mua ở đâu với. Em sợ mấy ông Nhật Tảo lắm, chỉ đi vòng vòng mà không tìm được. Giắc to là 20 chân, giắc nhỏ là 3 chân.


Xin chân thành Cám Ơn anh em đã giúp đỡ.

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh em vui lòng giúp mình với !!!

----------


## Ga con

Anh ra Kim Sơn (pcb) chắc vẫn còn làm, có điều chất lượng thì không bằng zin được.
Thanks

----------

nzhuhu

----------


## nzhuhu

Em cám ơn anh Phúc nhiều, anh chỉ em nơi bán mấy cái LCD luôn đi anh.

----------

